# 1 Koi in 20 gallon???



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I know i might sound very stupid asking this but it's just that i have not owned any type of goldfish (excuse me if koi are not goldfish) since i was 3 or so and since i was so little i don't remember how to care for them properly. Would it be alright to have 1 koi and no other fsh in a 20 gallon filtered tank? Again only a koi nothing else. I really wanted to make an asian feel to my room and i can't get a bigger tank at the moment. However if i cannot possibly even with VERY frequent water changes keep a single koi in the 20 gallon what would the bare minimum size for a single koi be?? (Would 50 gallons be all right) And are koi cool water fish? Thank you for you answeers and please excuse me for any mmisunderstodd information or uneducated questions becaause when it comes to the field of aquatics, im definitely a beginner. ( I have kept bettas, and various other tropical fish and breed guppies and platys and have attempted to breed bettas)

Again THANK YOU!:-D


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry but theirs no way you could keep a koi healthy in a 20 gallon. A koi can get 30+ inches


----------



## Chickenfoot87 (Jan 11, 2011)

Technically you could but not forever. Eventually that one koi will get to be over two feet long and majorly out grow your tank. Unless you plan on getting a large pond to put him in when he outgrows your 20 gallon its not a good idea.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Add 2 more zeros onto that 20 and that's the minimum a koi could live happily in. We're talking about a 1-2' fish. I'm sure you've seen a koi before, did you not notice that they're generally don't physically fit into a 24-30" long tank?

Your best option at this point is either to build a koi pond or find a nice pond where the koi will be happy. You could post an ad on craigslist or ask around at any nurseries or public gardens with koi ponds.

If you still want to pursue FANCY (no commons, shubunkins, etc) goldfish, you are going to want a minimum of 40g. The rule of thumb is 20g for the first fish and 10g for each additional fish. Goldfish (and koi) are social creatures and it is even legally considered animal cruelty in some countries to keep them all by themselves so yes, you will need 40g at minimum.

Good luck sorting out the koi issue.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with chickenfoot in that yes it could be kept in a 20 gallon tank at a very young age but it will soon outgrow the tank.

Your best bet would be to choose Mollies, Platys or Guppys and have your decor in the tank match your Japanese theme that you want. I know Fluval make some great Japanese type themed decor for their "Fluval Chi" small tanks.


----------

